# LedaMonsterBunnie



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

She is a youtuber.I don't know if any of you guys know her but she is back, and in this video talks about her struggle with mental illness mainly ptsd.






DP is mentioned very briefly at about 5:00 in the video.

Cheers!


----------

